# Radarfallen 1xgif



## Krone1 (15 Aug. 2014)




----------



## simsonfan (15 Aug. 2014)

Jep, keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2014)

Ein Mülleimer gut umfunktioniert  :thx:


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ein Mülleimer gut umfunktioniert  :thx:




Fragt sich nur wo bekomme ich so schnell ne Mülltone her auf freier Strecke


----------



## comatron (15 Aug. 2014)

Gefährliche Sache ! Die blaue Tarnkappe ist nämlich von innen transparent.


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

hoffen wirs mal nicht


----------



## Anubis15 (11 Sep. 2014)

Super Idee


----------



## lofas (14 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Idee:thx:


----------

